# Suche Neulinge zum werben!



## Fromabove (2. März 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich suche einen neuen Wow-Spieler der geworben werden möchte!
Zu mir: Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und ein ruhiger Mensch, der weiß wann er mal die Klappe zu halten hat. Bei mir steht das Gameplay im Vodergrund, das heißt kein langes gebabbel, sondern Konzentration auf die Sache.
Sollte jemand sich von mir werben lassen, bezahle ich ihm die 2500 Gold für das fliegen.
Bevorzugter Server: Destromath auf Seiten der Horde. Ich lasse mich hier aber unentschlossen.

Zu meiner Erfahrung: Gute 6 Jahre Spielerfahrung prägen meinen Lebenslauf, an mangelndem Wissen liegt es also nicht, wenn etwas schief geht  .
Online-Zeiten: Ich bin tagtäglich erreichbar und bereit zum spielen. Am Wochenende nur ab und zu und äußerst selten.
Benötigte Onlinezeit für Level 90: In weniger als 5 Tagen sollte das erledigt sein, wenn man 2-3/5 Stunden täglich spielt.

Kontakt am besten über Skype: MarcelVori
Ich freue mich auf Anfragen!

Fromabove


----------

